# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Real Madrid sẽ bán Ronaldo vào mùa hè này

## nguyenha9889

*Tin mới nhận từ Tây Ban Nha cho hay, Real đang chuẩn bị bán siêu sao Cristiano Ronaldo trong mùa hè này.*



*Cris Ronaldo
*

Được biết, chủ tịch Florentino Perez của Real cuối cùng phát chán với những yêu sách của siêu sao người Bồ Đào Nha trong việc gia hạn hợp đồng mới. Chính vì thế mà mọi thứ cho tới bây giờ chẳng tới đâu vào đâu, CR7 vẫn từ chối ký hợp đồng mới.

Hợp đồng hiện tại 28 tuổi sẽ hết hạn vào tháng 6/2015. Cựu ngôi sao của Manchester United khẳng định chủ trương sẽ xem phần còn lại của hợp đồng của mình tại Real trong thời gian tới nhưng tuyên bố "Tôi không biết điều gì sẽ xảy ra trong tương lai". 

Tờ báo Tây Ban Nha El Pais khẳng định chính phát biểu đó của Ronaldo khiến chủ tịch Perez cảm thấy vô cùng khó chịu. Chính vì thế, ông quyết định không xem xét giữ lại Ronaldo cho tới khi hai bên đáo hạn hợp đồng và lên chi tiết kế hoạch bán anh ở mùa Hè 2013. 

 

Real cần tiền để giải quyết nhiều vấn đề trong đó có việc dành một khoản nhất định để shopping cũng như trả lương cho các cầu thủ. Quan trọng hơn, Perez cần làm vài việc cần thiết trong chiến dịch tranh cử chức chủ tịch Real ở nhiệm kỳ tiếp ở trong tháng tới. 

Với HLV Jose Mourinho và Ronaldo chung người đại diện Jorge Mendes, ông Perez hoàn toàn không hứng thú với việc đàm phán với siêu cò này bởi con số lương 26 triệu bảng/năm mà CR7 đòi hỏi là quá lớn. 

Quan hệ giữa Mourinho và các thành viên trong BLĐ của Real trở nên căng thẳng gần đây, sau khi chiến lược gia người Bồ và các trụ cột đội bóng đang có hiềm khích khiến cho thành tích của ĐKVĐ La Liga ở mùa này là khá bết bát. Nhiều khả năng "Người đặc biệt" sẽ rời sân Santiago Bernabeu sau khi mùa giải năm nay kết thúc và chủ tịch Perez muốn một HLV mới "dễ bảo" hơn.

Hiện PSG đang là đội bóng rất thèm khát sự phục vụ của Cris Ronaldo. Bên cạnh đó còn có ĐKVĐ Premier League Man City và Man United. Cả ba đều sẵn sàng chào đón CR7. Điều mà Perez cần bây giờ là số tiền mà một trong ba câu lạc bộ trên sẽ trả bao nhiêu để ông có thể thu hồi con số 80 triệu bảng mà Real từng bỏ ra để chiêu mộ anh về từ "Nhà hát của những giấc mơ". 

Số tiền bán CR7 sẽ được Real dùng để chiêu mộ một hoặc nhiều mục tiêu sau: Gareth Bale của Tottenham, David Silva của Manchester City, Isco của Malaga và "thần đồng" Neymar của Santos.

----------


## binhgia69

*Trả lời: Real Madrid sẽ bán Ronaldo vào mùa hè này*

Giỏi thì giỏi thật đấy nhưng mà chảnh quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] , kiêu căng, hic, Fan của CR7 đừng ném đá nhé

----------

